# Exo-Terra question. Need to keep FF in!



## Lordhelmet (Jan 28, 2013)

I am new to the hobby. I am going to be setting up an exo-terra this week and was wondering what is the best way to keep the FF is. I just know that if FF become a problem the wife will kill me. In fact FF are the one reason that it has taken me this long to get some dart frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome! 

There is a way to ff proof an exo-terra, but I don't know how.  

ff escapees are inevitable. But, I do know a great way to kill escapees. It is basically a bowl with wine/beer and dish soap filled about half way. The ff are attracted to the drink, but can't get out thanks to the dish soap, and eventually drown. I had a bunch of escapees once, so I made one of those, and there was already one drowning in it before I set it down (man, those suckers can jump).


----------



## Lordhelmet (Jan 28, 2013)

That's good to know about how to catch them once they are out. I read something a while back about it but for the life of me can't find it again.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

There is an explanation of FF proofing an exo-terra in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/30663-new-exoterra-fruit-fly-proofing.html. I also remember reading some other threads about this, but I can't find them now.

I have a 12 by 12 by 18 exo-terra, and I just ran a thin bead of silicone to cover the gaps between the sides and the doors. So far, I haven't had a problem with fruit flies escaping.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, If you leave a piece on banana in the tank, it greatly reduces escapes.


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

You may also want to consider opening the vent that is below the doors and filling that with silicone or no see um mesh.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Put a small cup of vinegar and water next to the tank. The escaped flies will go to that and drown. However, you will have escaped flies. I suggest you put a ring in layaway, so you will have a reserve for later.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/68701-making-exo-terra-doors-ff-proof.html


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

I dont know if anyone has said this put a bead of silicone where the wires run out of the tank. Thats where I have had the FF come from mainly. Hope that helps!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's how I did it. First, I asked the seller to ship me Exo Terra with door's gap as tight as possible; then, I put a strip of silicone on the gap. I pulled out the plastic under the front door and I siliconized no see um mesh. A good job! But FF escape anyway!


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

This may work to create a tight fit for your front doors on the vertical gap. Get a piece of pliable thin diameter hose at a hardware store. You will need a piece that is the height of the vertical gap you want to seal. Cut a thin straight line running down the length of the tube. Work the tube over the end of the glass door. See how it fits. If it works. Remove it and add superglue before putting it back on.


----------



## Lordhelmet (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas, I am looking forward to this build


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

You should keep some kind of carnivorous plant next to the viv to catch escapes


----------



## Lordhelmet (Jan 28, 2013)

I am planning on keeping some carnivorous plants near by, I'm lucky enough that my neighbor is the former president of the Bay Area carnivorous plant society so I will have the hookup there.


----------

